# WotC WotC job posts now include compensation ranges.



## darjr

When did this change?

Thanks for pointing that out David! 


link


----------



## Nikosandros

darjr said:


> When did this change?
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out David!
> View attachment 271625
> 
> link



From what they write, it is in compliance with "local law", so presumably it is the law that changed recently?


----------



## mamba

Nikosandros said:


> From what they write, it is in compliance with "local law", so presumably it si the law that changed recently?



yes, there was a change, not sure in which states though


----------



## Nikosandros

mamba said:


> yes, there was a change, not sure in which states though



WotC is in WA. Wouldn't that be the legislation that applies?


----------



## mamba

Nikosandros said:


> WotC is in WA. Wouldn't that be the legislation that applies?



obviously, my point was more that it is not limited to WA. It is also true in NY now, no idea what other states have it as well


----------



## UngainlyTitan

Nikosandros said:


> WotC is in WA. Wouldn't that be the legislation that applies?



Delete- got confused as to what thread i was on


----------



## Clint_L

mamba said:


> obviously, my point was more that it is not limited to WA. It is also true in NY now, no idea what other states have it as well



Since they are headquartered in Washington where it is now required, it probably just makes sense for them to post salary ranges everywhere. It would be kind of weird for them to post a salary range for some jobs and not others, depending on location. I suspect a lot of businesses are doing this. I like it.


----------



## THEMNGMNT

I work in the video game industry. My suspicion is that in recent years WotC's compensation model has shifted from publishing (which pays poorly) to gaming (which pays well). This makes sense as the D&D team's talent is most likely to be poached by video game developers. So WotC needs to pay competitively if they wish to retain their talent. That said, the Head of Creative role (which I'm guessing is the backfill for Ray Winninger) is actually on the low end of the pay scale for a comparable role at a gaming company.


----------



## bedir than

Washington required publication of salary range as of Jan 1


----------



## MGibster

Holy cow!  I meet the basic minimum requirements for the HR Manager position!  Washington here I come!!


----------

